# Gel badge



## Yermucker (Apr 4, 2009)

Are they not included in the pack any more? Just wondering as I didn't get one. Ordered the enamel one anyway.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

No, sorry they were an added bonus while we had a few left.


----------



## Yermucker (Apr 4, 2009)

No worries. 

btw, Nick if you notice this could you move me into the owners club forum group bud? 
Ta


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Yermucker said:


> No worries.
> 
> btw, Nick if you notice this could you move me into the owners club forum group bud?
> Ta


Consider it noticed


----------



## Yermucker (Apr 4, 2009)

You're a star fella. cheers


----------

